# night out



## janportugal (Oct 29, 2010)

Where can i have a good night out near coimbra with english speaking people ?


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

janportugal said:


> Where can i have a good night out near coimbra with english speaking people ?


 not much choice unless you attend one of the "expat" events that people organise sometimes but just because you all speak the same lingo might not mean you will have a "good" night out.


----------



## Lerryn (Aug 10, 2010)

*Good night out near Coimbra*



janportugal said:


> Where can i have a good night out near coimbra with english speaking people ?


Hi Jan, don't know about Coimbra yet, but I'm sure this is universal- we recently visited and enjoyed 2 great nights out : the first - the 2 of us fell into a quiet bistro in Tomar ,where the youngish manager and partner made our evening with his love of music and "Liverpool football" we aren't fans but faked enthusiasm- even got invited to a Portugueses birthday celebration!! The second was another late night fado evening where we were sat with Dutch couple we'd never previously met- had a great night. Now where internet friends. So..... take a chance you never know. Good luck Lerryn


----------

